# large red



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

only fish caught today. thought i killed her, but after about 3 min of cpr she came around. many more babies out of that ol girl.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff! Thanks for putting in the extra effort and being a responsible angler!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Those big reds fight themselves to the brink of death.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

WAReilly said:


> Those big reds fight themselves to the brink of death.


True dat. It's a rare occasion that a big bull gives up.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

by the way, that was on the Galveston North Jetty.


----------

